# .270 0R 7MM mag?



## Tachala (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan to buy one of these calibers in a couple of days.As far as stoping power,whats your favorite?


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

I have no love for either, but I'm also bored as hell so, what are you using the rifle for?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

7mm has awesome ballistics and price of shells is relatively low for what you get. I don't see what is not to like.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

7mm is ten times the gun, it is powerful enough for elk, and moose yet you can get bullets for deer and antelope. If you reload there are even more options. The ballistics are flatter therefore the range is longer if you are able to shoot the distance. I personally am not a fan of the 270 although it is a good gun for smaller animals with the occasional elk


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Count me as a HUGE fan of the 7mm Mag.

Years ago, Gart Brothers had a sale on Remington 700 ADLs on sale for 300 bucks. So I skedaddled over there on my lunh break with the intention of getting one in .270. Well, the fine print in the ad said "magnum calibers only." Needless to say, I was bummed, but the guy behind the counter said, "If you like the ballistics of the .270, you will LOVE the 7mm Mag."

Needless to say, it was one of the best things a sales guy has ever done for me. I am so glad they didn't sell me that .270! Good caliber, but there is nothing that it offers that you can't get from the 7mm, UNLESS you are of slight build and the recoil of the magnum calibers will get to you. In that case, I would go with the .270.

:2cents:


----------



## Tachala (Jan 4, 2008)

northerndave said:


> I have no love for either, but I'm also bored as hell so, what are you using the rifle for?


Mostly for hog and deer,these calibers are great for that type of game,hell,with proper shot placement,you can bring down a moose!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The 270 and 7mm are a lot closer in ballistics than most people would make them out to be. The 7mm can go a little heavier in bullet weight which gives it an advantage in heavier animals, but in comparison, not much.

If you compare the 140 gr. 270 with the 160 gr 7mm, they shoot almost exactly the same except the 270 will generate about 250 Foot Pounds less energy at the muzzle, and that will remain true downrange to the 7mm carrying more energy.

As with most cartridges, you can always say one will do something another won't when you step up a caliber.

Pick the one you like and don't look back. I would pick either and not be afraid.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I own both and am a huge fan of both calibers.

I've killed everything from varmints to a moose with a 270. The two longest kill shots I've ever made (424 yards on a moose and 420 yards on a whitetail, both measured by rangefinder) were made with a 270. I would guess that 85% of the big game I've taken in the last 30 years has fallen to a 270 of one flavor or another.

I don't agree that the 7MM Mag is 10 time the gun the 270 is (now my 338 Mag, *THAT'S* 10 times the gun!) but it does have an advantage ballistically and in heavier bullets that are available for bigger stuff like elk.

If you are going after elk sized stuff on a regular basis, then the 7MM gets the nod. If you primarily hunt deer sized stuff then a 270 will do the job nicely.

You won't have any problem taking elk sized stuff with a 270, but you will need to mind the shot angle and placement. The 7MM and better yet, 300's and 338 Mags are better suited for the job, that's all.

The 7MM does generate more & sharper recoil than the 270, if you are recoil sensitive. I don't find either particularly bothersome, but I shoot a lot of major caliber stuff on a regular basis...


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

tachala, looks like you got some gooood feedback from fellow fans of each.

Good luck, I would think either would put the spank on hogs or deer.


----------



## Tachala (Jan 4, 2008)

northerndave said:


> tachala, looks like you got some gooood feedback from fellow fans of each.
> 
> Good luck, I would think either would put the spank on hogs or deer.[/quote
> Yeah,thanks for the feedback guys,I went with the .270,got it yesterday!,it's a Mossberg,not the best but affordable,I still have to sight it in later this week.Next on the list is a mini 14,one of my favorites!


----------



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

.284
.277 Subtract
.007

Does anyone really think that an animal hit with either will know the difference?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

It isn't the difference in caliber, it is the difference in velocity, energy, and trajectory.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

RogerK said:


> .284
> .277 Subtract
> .007
> 
> Does anyone really think that an animal hit with either will know the difference?


Little thing about the MAGNUM though. If you go that route, then you can say they don't know the difference and keep going up till .50 cal.


----------

